# Funny short video



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Um, sorry but what is funny about that?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I have trouble being able to jump onto my nose and tail without it rebounding and basically shooting me back to my opposite tip. I think it's the pop that Rome puts into their nose and tail. I just gotta go into the press mellower I think.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I have trouble being able to jump onto my nose and tail without it rebounding and basically shooting me back to my opposite tip. I think it's the pop that Rome puts into their nose and tail. I just gotta go into the press mellower I think.


Burton puts "Jumper Cables" in the nose and tail of the Burton hero (The board in the vid) also. Its basically the same thing. I used to have the same problem but I got better at balancing in the press. Also I don't try to put all the flex on the nose or tail. I distribute my weight throughout the entire board so the whole thing flexes not just the nose or tail. Hope this helps.

And to wasatchman-I thought it was just silly and funny


----------

